# BC Vancouver area archery club



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Moving back home soon and I was wondering if anyone else in the Greater Vancouver area is interested in archery, or can point me in the right directions: shops, clubs etc.

Thank you


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello Xenomorph,

Boorman Archery out of New Westminister would be a good place to start. Boorman Archery is approximately 50 minutes out of Vancouver depending on traffic.

Best Regards,
George


----------



## gunyip (May 10, 2007)

Try looking here too (might be a bit dated though).

http://www.archeryassociation.bc.ca/old/ClubsAndZones.shtml

Cheers,

Gunther


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Clubs in the Greater Vancouver Area

-Burnaby Archers, located in Burnaby corner of Kensington and Joe Sakic Way, essentially a big fita field
-North Shore Archers, they shoot at a school in north van ( lynn valley area) a few days week, indoor 20 yards during rain and inclement weather, outdoor in the soccer field in summer
- Semiahmoo Rod and Gun Club South Surrey/White rock area, an east west fita field, 3D course, and an indoor range
-Ridgedale rod and gun, Abbotsford out in the valley, primarily a 3D set up
-Sagitarius Archers, Abbotsford on the Sumas side, indoor, 3D and a recently renovated 60 yard practice range with covered shooting shed and lights.
-Mission rod and gun club, obviously out in mission, seems primarily powder and lead focused but they have a nice 3D set up
-Royal City archers, new westminster, right under Boormans Archery, indoor 20 yard range
-have heard rumors that the Squamish club might be up and running again on a limited basis

Shops in the GVA/GVRD
-Boormans Archery in Newwestminster, the only archery specific shop in the list, probably the best starting point
-Big Game Archery in Abbotsford, out of a guys house, have never personally been there
-Wholesale Sports in langely, kind of like a mini cabelas, it's gotten better as of late, they now have a guy who knows the dangerous end of a bow
-Chilliwack Dart and Tackle in Chilliwack out in the valley, mainly lead and powder/fishing focused, they do have a guy Dale who is good on bows
- that is the short list of archery related stores, yes a bit lacking around here, I do most of my shopping new and used off the mighty intraweb nowadays 

D*


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all the info, considering I am going to live in the Metrotown area I am pretty much in the middle of things, save North Van and Abbotsford 

Definitely looking forward to joining a club and practice more, especially since I want to get into hunting. 

Cheers, 
Marius


----------



## Goose1973 (Aug 23, 2010)

HI,

When you get into town come drop-in on the North Shore and see what we are all about. Check out our web page for more info on Facebook.

cheers


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Goose1973 said:


> HI,
> 
> When you get into town come drop-in on the North Shore and see what we are all about. Check out our web page for more info on Facebook.
> 
> cheers



Absolutely!
It will be my pleasure especially since I have a lot of practicing to do. Thanks for all the information, I'm definitely looking forward to coming home now.


----------

